# First use of my generator



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

After owning my generator for about 2 years, we had a power outage last night and I tried it out. My generator is a Champion portable 9375/7500 Watt, which I have converted to run on NG. It has a battery start which I keep on a charger. Power runs to the house through a 50 Amp cord that plugs into an inlet located near the gas hookup (3/4") on the side of my house. I have an interlock on my fuse box in my basement.
Temperature outside was about 22 F. The generator is stored in my garage, which was probably around 45 F. 

After I lost power, I waited about 15 minutes to see if it would come back on. Luckily it didn't, so I got out my head light and suited up. I rolled the generator out after checking the oil, and connected both the NG and 50 amp cord. I had never tried to start it up when it was this cold, so I wasn't sure if it would start. I primed the carb and then I pushed the button and it started after a few seconds. Big smile on my face! Went down the basement and shut off all the breakers. Shut off the mains and turned on the 50 Amp "inlet" breaker and slowly started turning on breakers. Let there be light!! Pretty cool. Everything worked the way it should. The power outage only lasted two hours. I have to admit I was a little disappointed it was so short. I was the only house in the area with lights and heat etc.

Lessons learned: 1) I keep the 50 amp cable coiled on top of the generator in the garage. It was somewhat difficult to handle because it was so stiff. I will keep it in the house where it is warmer.
2) I had to push the generator through some snow, just an inch or so. I will make sure to keep a path cleared in the future. 
3) I need to get one of those alarms that goes off when the power is restored. I kept looking out the window for the neighbors lights to go on.
4) I have to look into how long the battery will last before it needs to be changed out. As mentioned, it is on an onboard charger 24/7.

I know that a Champion is not a top rung generator, but it did it's job. I had previously broken it in (run for 5 hours) and changed the oil. I think it now has about 8 1/2 hours on it as I run it a few times a year for 15 minutes or so. I thought this was a successful first time use of the generator. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

2) I picked up a sled for that reason.










3) When I had my transfer switch installed, I had the electrician install a 120 volt receptacle on the utility side. When we lose power, I plug a radio in and crank up the volume. When the radio starts blaring, I know that power has been restored.


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

Two good solutions, although I don't think I could get my generator onto the sled. As I mentioned, I'm going to keep a path cleared. It is only about an extra 30' and I have a big snow blower.
This is the alarm I'm thinking about: Reliance Controls THP108 PowerBack Utility Power Return Alert Home Monitoring Products. The problem is, it looks like it is made to screw into the top of the fuse box, and I have no space left.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't know about your utility, but here, you can sign up for text messages which alert you to "planned" outages, unplanned outages and power restoration. Living out in the country, the only way I know when power is restored is go outside and look for a neighbor's barn lights. The texts are very nice.


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll check with my elec company. How quickly do they update you?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

This might be of interest. It install easily and will sound an alarm when the power comes back.

Reliance Controls PowerBack Utility Power Return Alert-THP108 - The Home Depot


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

aandpdan said:


> This might be of interest. It install easily and will sound an alarm when the power comes back.
> 
> Reliance Controls PowerBack Utility Power Return Alert-THP108 - The Home Depot


I am considering the "power back" by reliance controls, but not sure I have room to fit it on top of my box. I'm also a bit timid about wrapping that sensor around a live line.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 28, 2016)

Good for you nothing like being prepared. 

I was reading my wife your post "After I lost power, I waited about 15 minutes to see if it would come back on. Luckily it didn't", "The power outage only lasted two hours. I have to admit I was a little disappointed it was so short" 

Wife thought I was the only one happy when get a chance to use the generator.


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

Taylor said:


> Good for you nothing like being prepared.
> 
> I was reading my wife your post "After I lost power, I waited about 15 minutes to see if it would come back on. Luckily it didn't", "The power outage only lasted two hours. I have to admit I was a little disappointed it was so short"
> 
> Wife thought I was the only one happy when get a chance to use the generator.


I think most of us on here look forward to "exercising" the equipment every so often. My wife just shakes her head when I even talk about this stuff. Even she smiled a little bit, when we were the only ones on the street with power and heat. She even asked a few questions about our setup. Around here, the highest probability for outages is probably ice storms, and this winter has been a little disappointing. Probably be in for quite a dry spell, but you never know what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

> When I had my transfer switch installed, I had the electrician install a 120 volt receptacle on the utility side. When we lose power, I plug a radio in and crank up the volume. When the radio starts blaring, I know that power has been restored.


That's both illegal and extremely dangerous. 

Your taking power directly from the transformer on the pole. There is no overcurrent protection. If a short should develope, the xfmr can supply thousands of amperes at 240 volts rms. This wouldn't just be a flash, it enough to cause third degree burns and death. The arc flash could be hot enough to cause a house fire.

If you ever sell your home, I would recommend that you have this disconnected before you move. Even though the new occupants are the ones who will be dealing with the fire, you would still be responsible for any liability from a fire. Their insurance company will come after you for creating the hazard, and as you never had this inspected (no AHJ would ever approve something so dangerous) you could aldo be taken to court for violating state laws.

Short story: in the last home I owned, we sold to build our current home. A little over a year after we moved, the people we sold to had a fire, destroyed the entire second story. The husband had been home alone and had started a fire in the Franklin stove. He over-fired it, and the vent, being single wall, ignited the building.

Their insurance company paid to have the home completely rebuilt as well as furnishing the family with an apartment for several months. 

When it was all finished, they came after me for installing the Franklin stove. For the full amount, think it was over $50,000. We had bought the home originally from the first owners, and they were the ones that had put the stove in, not me. 

I signed a statement that they had put in the stove, the realtor furnished them with a copy of the listing showing the stove, and they went after the first family. They sued, and won, full amount plus legal fees. They ended up taking their home and selling it for payment. Not having modifications inspected I'd both foolish and illegal. 

This installation is dangerous and violite the National Electric Code. 

Consider having an electrician remove it and then install a Reliance "Power Back" or something simular. For your own safety and the safety of your family.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Enigma-2,

I will look into this. The licensed electrician told me that it met code. Thanks for raising my awareness.


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

You could always call you local building department (annonomusly of course ) and ask them about this.


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

Had another outage the other night. It turns out the transformer that is located on my street blew, literally. We heard the "explosion" as the power went out. The transformer looked pretty burnt. It took the elec. company about 6 hours to get power restored.

I pulled out my generator, which hasn't been run in about 18 months, and it started right up and ran great. I run it on NG, so no problems with a fowled carb etc. I keep the battery on a charger and it was OK too. Used the elec starter and it kicked over right away. It ran for about 6 hours. I have a "GenTent" on it, which I needed due to a thunderstorm that came through. It rained pretty hard for about an hour and the generator kept running with no problems. I was a little concerned about not having enough ventilation with the tent on there, but it was OK. I'm still the only one on the street with a generator.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I store my gen outside at the side of the house all hooked up with a waterproof cover on, so its just ready to go.


----------

